
When Did Life on Earth Begin? - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/feature/76/when-did-life-on-earth-begin
======
DrScump
" Even modest temperature increases of a few hundred kelvins can cause argon
to diffuse..."

 _Modest_? Even a "mere" 300 degrees Kelvin is a _540 degree_ change on the
Fahrenheit scale.

Also, in the photo caption: "The red peaks in this rock from Greenland, which
dates to 3.7 billion years ago, may be fossil stromatolites—layered structures
created by the earliest microbes." To me, those look _nothing_ like known
stromatolites, which form more or less as cylinders as the microbe layers
stack up.

